# Possible UTAH Wolf Hunts coming......



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

I know it won't be anytime soon, but thought this article was interesting.

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=1861527 ... ame-animal

HunterDavid


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I think that managing wolves as a game animal is the best way to protect them. You will always have your crowd that will shoot shovel and shut up, but by delisting them and turning the responsibility over to the DWR they become a managed species. As of right now $.000 of the states resources will be used to manage the wolf. No one cares if they die and no one cares if they eat our elk or deer or get into our garbage cans. 

Federally they are protected, the likely hood of coming across a fed that cares about the harvest of a wolf after shooting a wolf is not likely. If they are under state management the likelyhood of coming across an officer is 10x as likely. I say delist them. Otherwise the State will not pursue illegal harvests. Essentially the wolf will have to fend for himself in our State until they are delisted.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I say shoot em on site! The Canadian wolf is not endangered and they are not native to Utah! SSS!


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> I say shoot em on site! The Canadian wolf is not endangered and they are not native to Utah! SSS!


Source please?

"Canadian" and "Mexican" wolves are native to Utah, along with other subspecies that are now extinct. There is plenty of evidence to support this, including DNA from 100 year old wolf pelts from the intermountain west.

State control, with wolves managed as game animals, is absolutely the way to go here. Or we can all pitch in, SSS, and keep the feds determining our wildlife management. Or even better, we can have our legislature pass rediculous laws that dont pass muster(they have good experience here) and waste lots and lots of tax payer dollars in court on the issue.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Now, if we could get Boone and Crocket, and Pope and Young to recognize them as trophies (skull measurements like bear and cougar), we'd not only manage them, but somebody could make a lot of money in the deal.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> Now, if we could get Boone and Crocket, and Pope and Young to recognize them as trophies (skull measurements like bear and cougar), we'd not only manage them, but somebody could make a lot of money in the deal.


If you do that then the State looses control of them and SFW takes over.... _(O)_


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> I say shoot em on site! The Canadian wolf is not endangered and they are not native to Utah! SSS!


With the regs in place right now the SSS rule would be very comprable to ripping the tags off of a mattress, minus the whole consumer and dry cleaning information. As much as I hate wolves eating game or even just killing for fun, I think that the DWR could use some revenue and if I were to harvest a wolf I would definitely want some sort of tag to attach to the hide before sending it to the tannery. A string of tanned wolf hides would make a great addition to my den. I prefer Shoot Skin and Stretch... Over Shot Shovel and Shut up.

This post in no way shape or form indicates that I would shoot a wolf or a federally protected species. Just so we are clear. But I do happen to have a mattress missing its tag... :mrgreen:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Nambaster said:


> elkfromabove said:
> 
> 
> > Now, if we could get Boone and Crocket, and Pope and Young to recognize them as trophies (skull measurements like bear and cougar), we'd not only manage them, but somebody could make a lot of money in the deal.
> ...


That's why I just said somebody. It was tongue-in-cheek! :O•-: SFW is now fighting them, but give them trophy status with LE and conservation tags (high price tags, guides, filming rights, publicity) and SFW (and others) would do a 180.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Lonetree said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > I say shoot em on site! The Canadian wolf is not endangered and they are not native to Utah! SSS!
> ...


Source please?

You ask for them then don't provide them for your own "facts"


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

This is a move to get the right policies in place for the day that a sustainable wolf population exists in Utah. If we are going to effectively manage game populations we've got to be able to manage all of them. Don't plan on having wolf tags available to purchase for quite some time but when the day comes that there are established packs in Utah the policies will already be in place to sell tags for them.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is a link to the historical range of the grey wolf.

http://www.sightline.org/maps/animated_ ... f-CS06anim


----------

